# Bug Out Gear - Deals Worth Sharing



## erick619 (Nov 9, 2012)

(I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this and I tried searching for a similar thread, but no results. Mods, please move/delete as necessary. Thanks!)

I've seen the "What Was Your Prep of the Day" thread and many members posted and shared a lot of valuable information. However, I thought that maybe we can have a central thread where Deals Worth Sharing could be posted. Post deals that you think people of this forum would benefit from, and it doesn't have to be something you necessarily want to buy or have.

Please provide as much information as possible: Description of item, link to the specific deal, MSRP/Going Cost vs Sale Price, Picture, and What makes the 'Deal Worth Sharing'!


----------



## erick619 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Bates E29502 USMC RAT Boot*

Features (Taken From Site):
USA Made
Hot Weather Style Boot
Uppers are premium, durable, full-grain leather, topped with breathable, tear-resistant 1,000-denier nylon
Vibram® 360 outsole with advanced lug design with Dri Ice™ technology to remain flexible and traction-ready even in extreme cold
Polyurethane-coated leather reinforcing over heel and toe
Speed-lace system for quick, secure fit
Highly durable moisture-wicking lining
Quick-draining medial vent holes
Fiberglass shank for solid support.
Each approx. 8"h., 33 ozs.

Bates E29502 USMC RAT Boot CLOSEOUT

Originally $300 on sale for $39.99










If it's good enough for the USMC and for $260 off MSRP I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice boots, I gotta get something like that because the ankle support is essential for hiking over rough ground. I sprained my ankle a couple of years ago on an uneven asphalt pavement while wearing ordinary trainers and it ballooned and turned black and blue for about 6 weeks during which time i could only hobble around, unable to put any weight on it.


----------



## erick619 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Multicam Parka*

Multicam Parka. Multicam Gen 2 ECWCS Parkas. Atlanco H20 Proof Multicam Parka sizes small to 3X.
Features:
*3 layer wind proof, water proof, breathable material
*Rollable hood stores in collar
*Sleeve pockets allow for sew-on patches
*Nylon reinforced elbows
*Drawstring waist with cord lock
*adjustable sleeve cuffs
*hidden map pocket
*Non-freezing two way zipper
*Double Storm Flap
*Insignia/badge loop on front 
*Sleeves have zippered underarm for ventilation
Note - microfleece liner sold separately in this model.

http://shop.vtarmynavy.com/multicam-parka---overstock-p12334.aspx

Originally $139.95 on sale for $69.98


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

erick619 said:


> *Bates E29502 USMC RAT Boot*
> 
> Features (Taken From Site):
> USA Made
> ...


Got mine ordered. Thanks for the heads up, I was actually on the market for another pair of boots. Offer code LAPG got another 5% off, only 2 bucks but worth entering it in!


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

just ordered a set of those boots for myself too. awesome find!


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

If they fit good I may order another pair!


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

you can't pass up a good deal like that thats for sure.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

Ordered some of the boots a week and a half ago - they shipped out yesterday (back ordered), hoping I sized them right!


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

How about 10% off an entire website...I like this one:
Year Zero Survival | Prepping For The Unexpected | Are You Prepared? The essential Survival Products, Survival Kits, Survival Gear, Survival Food, proven survival supplies to help preppers when emergencies or disaster strikes.

Such a cool website! Got me a "Hawke Harrier" from them!


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

Cool..thanks!


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

For vitamins, bars, and protein powder you can save 5% at www.truenutrition.com with code AAL229.

Hope that helps...


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

At Costco today... 4 pack of merino wool socks for $12...








... Seemed like a good deal since the last time I looked at an outdoors store they were $12 for 1 pair...


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

Counterintelligence said:


> Got mine ordered. Thanks for the heads up, I was actually on the market for another pair of boots. Offer code LAPG got another 5% off, only 2 bucks but worth entering it in!


Order just got cancelled, they said the merchandise you selected is no longer available from the manufacturer and the item(s) have been discontinued.


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

Counterintelligence said:


> Order just got cancelled, they said the merchandise you selected is no longer available from the manufacturer and the item(s) have been discontinued.


Mine are already in route.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

Counterintelligence said:


> Order just got cancelled, they said the merchandise you selected is no longer available from the manufacturer and the item(s) have been discontinued.


Oh that stinks! 
Mine will be here tomorrow, just hoping they fit - or that the next size up is available still!


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

erick619 said:


> *Bates E29502 USMC RAT Boot*
> 
> Features (Taken From Site):
> USA Made
> ...


I got out before they went to the new cammies and subdued boots. But my late husband wore them for several years before he got out, and hated them.


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

The site allowed me to order a different size, I was going back and forth on which size to order anyway. The new size is 13.5 and I had ordered the 12.5, I usually wear a 13 but it looked like these ran large so I went with the 12.5 originally. Maybe this was a good thing, hope they fit, if I get them this time.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Not the greatest for those of us with weak ankles. But these have got to be the best boots Ive ever worn. They are kinda hard to find in a size that fit me seeings as they are only made in men's sizes. But they are just a wonderful boot.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Bought a couple nice flashlights for $5 each. You can check out the deal here...
7w 300lm Mini Cree Led Flashlight Torch Adjustable Focus Zoom - $4.99 shipped Record Low | Slickguns

This website is also awesome, I check it daily.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

LA Police Gear is doing a "countdown sale" where the deals change every hour... some good stuff on here: Countdown Deals
I just missed out on a great deal on a Luminox watch for $120...


----------



## assaultmanDoug (Nov 21, 2012)

erick619 said:


> *Bates E29502 USMC RAT Boot*
> 
> Features (Taken From Site):
> USA Made
> ...


I patrolled everyday in Afghanistan through 140 degree desert and through muck and deep mud and they offered great support and never gave me blisters once... my only grievance with them is that if you live in a wetter climate the hot weather boots dont drain very well... you can get the temperate boots and scotchguard them and so long as the water doesnt go more than boottop high water won't get in but if it does you will need to drain them before you get foot problems.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

PTAaron said:


> Oh that stinks!
> Mine will be here tomorrow, just hoping they fit - or that the next size up is available still!


My Bates RAT Boots showed up today... fit was perfect. Wearing them out to dinner I found that something right at the point where the laces switch from "holes" to the "loops" digs badly into the front of my ankles when laced up fully. Skipping the top "hole" seems to stop that from happening.
Overall, aside from the ankle part, very comfortable boots. Perfectly sized based on using actual ruler measurements to figure out shoe size. 
Worth the $40 for sure as long as my lace modification fixed the problem. I can see only a very minor defect in the stitching around the toe box - so the "blemishes" on these are pretty minor.


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine shipped out today, I should get them next Monday. I hope it works out for me as well. Had to order a 1/2 size bigger than I would normally wear but it is better than having them too small I guess.


----------



## BabsSeise (Nov 22, 2012)

*How to lose weight ?*

The girls resorted to my aid
poulchaetsya not lose weight
help cope with, it does not work in most (((
And even without you can not cope. I'm 21
I have a large increase in 63 meters and weigh 75 pounds already !
...


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

My boots arrived today and they look great. I honestly can't find any flaws. I think they may be off a little if you compare the two but nothing I would ever care about. The fit is great and the quality of the boot is very apparent. Looks like I might be ordering up another pair just to have as a back up.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

LA Police Gear is still doing the hourly deals... Some of the deals are pretty good!


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, I couldn't resist any longer. I just broke down and ordered a pair of the boots. At that price, I couldn't hold out any longer. The most comfortable boots I have EVER owned were my Corcoran Jump Boots I bought at the PX when I was with the 101st. Back then, they cost around $10, which was quite a bit in 1962! Especially on GI pay back then! I really don't "need" another pair of boots or shoes, but for the price, I couldn't resist stocking up with another pair. Besides, if the SHTF, I don't know how to make boots myself, although I could make a pair of mocs.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

Any one else with the boots finding that you have to readjust the laces/tongue a few times to find a position where the leather from digging into your ankle bones? 
I'm talkin about the area right where the lace holes switch to the loops...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

3 Gallon (10L) Milk Can Pot Still


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

PTAaron said:


> Any one else with the boots finding that you have to readjust the laces/tongue a few times to find a position where the leather from digging into your ankle bones?
> I'm talkin about the area right where the lace holes switch to the loops...


Skip the eyelet that is parallel with your ankle.


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

PTAaron said:


> Any one else with the boots finding that you have to readjust the laces/tongue a few times to find a position where the leather from digging into your ankle bones?
> I'm talkin about the area right where the lace holes switch to the loops...


I'm not having that issue, mine are very comfortable.


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

The great deal on these boots just got better. I have already ordered another pair :mrgreen:







Bates E29502 USMC RAT Boot 5 Days of Christmas Day 1


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

On their 5 days of Christmas sale, LA Police Gear is selling a pretty decent 3 day pack today. See:

LA Police Gear 3 Day Backpack

I've got two of them that I got a while back, and they are well worth more than what they are asking for them! I'm tempted to order a couple more of them.


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

Just ordered one of the bags myself. Couldn't pass that up lol.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about the bag... I have the operator bag already and it is awesome.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

The wife and I are moderate preppers. We have the usual rice, beans, flour, ect. stashed. Also reload and have my CCL. Been looking for a starter BOB. The Trekker II we ordered from Emergency Essentials came in yesterday. It is supposed to be a decent 72 hr. kit. After getting everything packed that came with it we were pleasently suprised at the room left in the 2 packs. There is room for additional water, clothes, energy bars,ammo, or whatever. For 89.95 I'm sure I could have built this on my own, but so far this was a pretty good deal. It covered the basics and left room to add more. This is going into the Jeep. We have a Bug Out Box with more for longer periods, but if we can't make it home this will help for short term. Take a look at Emergency Essentials. They have a lot of stuff we never thought about prepping for. At least they have a good "wish book" that can be used to make lists of what we don't have or need to think about. Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, my Bates RAT boots arrived about 1100 this morning, just before the wife and I were about to leave to do some shopping and get a Christmas tree. I looked them over carefully, and found no imperpections/flaws. I went ahead and changed into them before leaving, wore them all day, and they are VERY comfortable, right out of the box. No blisters, hot spots, problems with the laces, etc. Well worth much more than I paid for them. I also broke down the other day after posting the link about the deal on the 3 day pack and ordered another of them too. I already had a black and an OD one, so I ordered the coyote one this time. It should be here in a couple more days or so. Over the last couple of years I've ordered a variety of things from LA Police Gear, from 5.11 clothes, Maxpedition packs, to Galco holsters, etc. I have always received good service and prompt delivery from them.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

erick619 said:


> *Bates E29502 USMC RAT Boot*
> 
> Features (Taken From Site):
> USA Made
> ...


Thank you! That is a smoking deal and they had my size! I don't care that their back ordered, I can wait!


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought a pair of the Bates RAT boots a while back that I had seen mentioned here and love them. Well, I just received a Polartec fleece jacket that I ordered from LAPG on a closeout sale they have going, and it is well worth the money too! Thought I'd post the link for others:

Propper USMC Polartec Fleece Jacket CLOSEOUT


----------

